# Stizo's Fishing Report: Deepwater Bay 26 July 05



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I got on the water at about 4 PM and trolled reef runners in 15 to 30 feet. I picked up two walleye and a sauger. Two pike too. I used cranks only, because I wanted a change of pace. Crawlers and leeches might have produced more, but they stayed in the cooler since I was getting some action on cranks. Fished until after sunset. Fish were suspended over deeper water for the most part. Slow day, but beautiful. I posted the pictures on my gallery. Stizo


----------

